# Get a dog that isn't a joke, such as a GSD says officer



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My friends house was broken into over the weekend. She called the police and after they fingerprinted the house the police officer asked her why she didn't have a dog. She responded because she doesn't have a fenced in yard and the officer told her-you live by a park, just tie the dog to your front tree and let all these people know you have a dog here. The officer then told her, to make sure that she got a dog that wasn't a joke, such as a german shepherd or a malinios. My friend then calls me telling me she wants to get a puppy. I am fuming at this officer. Has he no regard for the GSD breed? Tie him to a tree in the front yard? 

Puppies from a breeder she is going to go to are due to be born next month, and I know that my friend may not be able to deal with a GSD puppy. First of all, she doesn't like hard work, doesn't like to walk, and is short on patience, and her yard is not fenced. I am worried about this. She is determined that the puppy be a GSD though because it is what the officer recommended.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Why not just install a security system? Don't have to feed it, train it, exercise it, or anything. Whereas if a dog is tied out in the front yard, someone could come steal it, or just shoot it, if they're determined enough to break into the house. What good is a guard dog tied up? It can't protect anyone if it can't get away from the tree. :/ 

I don't think dogs should be the one protecting anyway. Alerting, yes. Fending off a bad guy? Not so much. I wouldn't want any of my dogs to get shot or stabbed.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

She is getting an alarm system but she also wants to get a gsd puppy. I told her perhaps she should just stick with the alarm but she said no, it's not enough. The officer told her to get a dog. Also she was adviced to get a female, that it would protect her better.
She said she is going to allow the dog in the house, the officer told her to tie him outside to make his presence known to would be intruders.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I am sorry about the break in, but I am having a hard time believing an officer would say such thing.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> I am sorry about the break in, but I am having a hard time believing an officer would say such thing.


I have a hard time believing it as well, but he did. She never cared for the GSD breed before, and now because of this officer that is what she wants.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

She doesn't have to tie the dog up in the front yard. All she has to do is keep the dog inside and post a couple pictures of her by her door saying 'My Best Friend Lives Here-Don't Mind The Fur!'


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Why not have a BEWARE OF DOG sign outside, and she can have a little Boston terrier or something. I've heard some Bostons with BIG barks. Passing by the house, you'd think it was a giant dog that would rip your arms off if you intruded!

If she really wants a dog to protect her, why not refer her to that site with pre-trained PP dogs that are about 70k? Unless she pays a pretty penny, she's probably going to get a dog that'll curl its tail under its legs and run the other way. (Even if she did pay a good amount for a pup it could end up like that).


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> Why not have a BEWARE OF DOG sign outside, and she can have a little Boston terrier or something. I've heard some Bostons with BIG barks. Passing by the house, you'd think it was a giant dog that would rip your arms off if you intruded!
> 
> If she really wants a dog to protect her, why not refer her to that site with pre-trained PP dogs that are about 70k? Unless she pays a pretty penny, she's probably going to get a dog that'll curl its tail under its legs and run the other way. (Even if she did pay a good amount for a pup it could end up like that).


That and we all can record our dogs when somebody approaches the door and send her the tape. Anytime somebody walks by she can play the tape loud and clear so people can hear it.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> That and we all can record our dogs when somebody approaches the door and send her the tape. Anytime somebody walks by she can play the tape loud and clear so people can hear it.


I'll record our five! LOL 

Sania's deep rumbly growl/bark, Gracie's whiney, deep bark (still trying to figure out how that works), Aiden's screaming, Ozzy's yipping, and Shelbye's bark (just 'cause everyone else is). Haha.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Encourage her to do both. I don't care how politically incorrect it is to get a dog. But a dog IS a deterrent. No I would not tie the dog to a tree in front 24-7, but yeah, I might have the dog tied out front while I am out there working in the yard, I do want the people of the neighborhood to know I have a dog that is not a joke. 

It is a terrible experience to have your house broken into like that. It is a violation. It makes going home scary. If I did not have my dogs to let me know all is ok in there, I might be scared to enter my empty home. 

I think your friend SHOULD get a dog. A dog makes a house a home, and makes the owner feel safer, because they ARE safer. Can the dog rip out an intruders throat?  Probably not. May not engage at all. But most of the creeps will walk on down the street and find another house when they hear the big bad GSD inside.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I know that my friend is scared, and she is a single mother so I can't blame her but I just think that a GSD may not be the right dog for her. Especially with what she has in mind for the dog. I suggested to her that we go to the dog pound and check out the dogs there, there are many german shepherd mixes there but she said no, it must be a pure bred GSD, anything mixed isn't acceptable.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

The issue with 'Beware of Dog' Signs is that if the dog ever DID bite someone they could sue because 'you knew the dog was dangerous'. How an intruder can sue a home owner is beyond me. Castle law is best.
Sorry for OT, however I do not like 'Beware of Dog' Signs. A couple photos saying not to mind the hair is harmless. Unless we can now sue people due to needing lint brushes. O Judge Judy, wonder if you've seen it. ^^


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I know a long time ago, my grandpa was remodeling this warehouse type building, and someone broke in. He fell down the stairs (no railing) and broke his arm, and sued my grandpa and won. 
Wonderful justice system, eh?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

selzer said:


> Encourage her to do both. I don't care how politically incorrect it is to get a dog. But a dog IS a deterrent. No I would not tie the dog to a tree in front 24-7, but yeah, I might have the dog tied out front while I am out there working in the yard, I do want the people of the neighborhood to know I have a dog that is not a joke.
> 
> It is a terrible experience to have your house broken into like that. It is a violation. It makes going home scary. If I did not have my dogs to let me know all is ok in there, I might be scared to enter my empty home.
> 
> I think your friend SHOULD get a dog. A dog makes a house a home, and makes the owner feel safer, because they ARE safer. Can the dog rip out an intruders throat? Probably not. May not engage at all. But most of the creeps will walk on down the street and find another house when they hear the big bad GSD inside.


The reason why I am upset about her getting a GSD is because many years ago a pit bull was removed from her home. The circumstances were not good. I can't enter into anymore detail in this public forum, but I have very strong reasons to be worried. If she rescued a dog from the dog pound that was going to be killed, and then she was not able to care for it properly, it would go back to where it came from. But to get a puppy and potentially ruin it, and then it has to be rehomed is another story.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> I'll record our five! LOL
> 
> Sania's deep rumbly growl/bark, Gracie's whiney, deep bark (still trying to figure out how that works), Aiden's screaming, Ozzy's yipping, and Shelbye's bark (just 'cause everyone else is). Haha.


I'll record the five we currently have, too. Both tapes in combination should keep every stranger off the property.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

ShenzisMom said:


> The issue with 'Beware of Dog' Signs is that if the dog ever DID bite someone they could sue because 'you knew the dog was dangerous'. How an intruder can sue a home owner is beyond me. Castle law is best.
> Sorry for OT, however I do not like 'Beware of Dog' Signs. A couple photos saying not to mind the hair is harmless. Unless we can now sue people due to needing lint brushes. O Judge Judy, wonder if you've seen it. ^^


I've heard this over and over and have never once heard of someone getting sued over their sign. If your dog bites someone on your property you are responsible and can be sued whether you have a sign or not. The home across the street from my parents was broken into and the police encouraged the woman to at least put up a sign if she didn't have/get a dog. Now they have a gate across the driveway with a Beware Of Dog sign and have never owned a dog but do not have any problems.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I've heard this over and over and have never once heard of someone getting sued over their sign. If your dog bites someone on your property you are responsible and can be sued whether you have a sign or not. The home across the street from my parents was broken into and the police encouraged the woman to at least put up a sign if she didn't have/get a dog. Now they have a gate across the driveway with a Beware Of Dog sign and have never owned a dog but do not have any problems.


I agree, also if you know your dog may bite, and you don't have a sign posted and he does bite, then you are liable for not warning people about your dog.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Maybe an adult dog would be a better option here.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

mthurston0001 said:


> Maybe an adult dog would be a better option here.


That is why I am trying to convince her of. She almost agreed, but then changed her mind again and said that she is going to wait for the puppies to be born.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Horrible decision...

She's acting on emotions right now (and fear is a very convincing one) but forgetting this is a 10+ year commitment. If she can't handle a dog, a GSD is definitely not one to get. 

It's easy for an officer to give a recommendation without thinking of the consequences or how feasible the idea is. That's like me telling someone to just move into a wealthy gated community that has a 0% statistical theft rate without considering if they can afford it. 

Security system will do the trick + a sign in the front saying it's installed. There's no need for a dog...unless your friend is flaunting some nice stuff, there's no reason for a thief to just go to the next house without the hassle of the alarm...


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

More important thing is if she is willing to pay for training. If not keep on trying to talk her out of it.

They have had another dog removed from their home and from how you sound it wasn't a good situation so that maybe another reason to skip past a dog.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

I always said if I was going to have a PPD, it would be a Rottweiler. Bigger, badder, rep. No other reason.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

If protection/guard dog is the only reason she wants ANY dog, then she shouldn't get one.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope she doesn't intend to tie a puppy outside to a tree with no fenced in property, her puppy will either kill itself strangling to death, get loose and be killed in the road, or most likely stolen before the first week is out, this situation has disaster written all over it.

It is also illegal to have a dog chained out all day in many states.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

s14roller said:


> Horrible decision...
> 
> She's acting on emotions right now (and fear is a very convincing one) but forgetting this is a 10+ year commitment. If she can't handle a dog, a GSD is definitely not one to get.
> 
> ...


I agree. Although a GSD is a great dog, she doesn't appear to be a 
great dog person. Do your best to clue her in regarding all the effort,
time and expense involved in getting a GSD.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

quoting " and I know that my friend may not be able to deal with a GSD puppy. First of all, she doesn't like hard work, doesn't like to walk, and is short on patience, and her yard is not fenced"

this is a recipe for disappointment and a dog who may have had lots of potential to be wasted.
A German Shepherd needs lots of interaction , lots of excercise to keep it sane. It seems she is getting an "appliance" or "system" and has no feeling or desire for the dog itself. 
So would you as a breeder sell her your dog ? From the sounds of this the dog she gets may end up in a shelter some 9 months later.

good luck
Carmen 
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

As the poll question is stated, yes. You can keep your dog indoors and still have it be a HUGE deterrent to intruders. I would raise my eyebrow if that is the ONLY reason you got the dog, but as one of the reasons? Sure. That's one of the reasons I have a "dog that isn't a joke" as that officer phrased it =/.

As the officer phrased it, no. In fact since he's tied up he's less likely to be a deterrent...the intruder knows where the teeth can't reach (and could hurt or kill the dog to get to the house).


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

She says she is going to train the dog herself. She doesn't plan to leave the dog tied to a tree all day, at least I hope not. She told me that the dog would live indoors, and the officer suggested that she tie the dog outside (not all day) but so that everybody would know that he was there. I told her if you tie the dog in the front yard as a puppy, the would be thief could likely friend it, and when the person goes to break into your house, the dog would wag his tail at him.

I do agree that my friend appears to have no interest in the dog other than to protect her and her home. If she does go through with getting a puppy, I can only hope that she falls in love with her. In the meantime I am going to keep discussing with her the longterm commitment that she is entering into. The no more sleeping in because the dog has to go out first thing in the AM to potty. And the potty training, and sleepless nights with the puppy crying. I have told her it's a great deal of work, but I think I will go into more detail. Plus she had the pit as a puppy, and he was removed when he was about 7 or 8 months old. But she should remember what that was like for her.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

No, it is not acceptable to get a GSD to deter intruders. It is acceptable to get one because you like dogs, want the companionship, can meet the dog's physical and mental needs and have made an educated decision that this is the right breed for you.

If you need a deterant, get an alarm system and good locks.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, If she expects a puppy to protect her, she is going to be greatly disappointed. I predict the puppy will get tied to a tree and be stolen. Maybe it will be stolen by someone who is upset to see a puppy tied to a tree. Maybe it will be stolen by the original thief, but the puppy won't be there long.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

My former brother in law was a police officer. Now retired. He said they found dogs (any kind of dogs) to be a deterent. Criminals may prefer to go to a house where there is no dog. He also said that serious career criminals will get in where they want if they really want to.
They will bribe dogs with food and if that doesn't work they will kill them.

I also have a friend who grew up in a really awful neighborhood in Detroit many years ago. He said almost everybody had GSD's or Doberman's. The criminals according to him became proficient at killing the dogs and gaining access. They sometimes killed the dogs in a manner so as to leave fear in the owners. Really not nice stuff.

As a deterent it does not have to be a GSD


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My brother's house got robbed. They kicked his beagle/dachsund mix. He wanted a GSD. I gave him one of my boys, but told him NOT to leave the do dogs together as they are both males and will both want to rule the roost. 

Three days later he told me to come get him. He thought they would be ok. They were not. His dog needed stitches. He called mine a beast. Oh well. He got a security system.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Getting a dog as a deterrent is alright if you also want a dog for companionship and can meet the emotional and physical needs of the dog.

If the ONLY reason to get a dog is for home security then no it is not OK.

My perfect "protection" dog is:
1) Will deter crime by appearance and presence.
2) Will bark to announce strangers approaching my home.

This dog doesn't have to be tied out front to a tree to be seen. It can be seen with me walking in the neighborhood and training in the front yard.

In the OP's situation, I think getting a dog, any dog, would be a very bad idea. The prospective owner is making an emotional decision based on well-meaning but bad advice. She is only thinking of what the dog will give her (a sense of security) not what she will have to invest in that dog (training, time, money, patience) to make it what she expects it to be.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Well, If she expects a puppy to protect her, she is going to be greatly disappointed. I predict the puppy will get tied to a tree and be stolen. Maybe it will be stolen by someone who is upset to see a puppy tied to a tree. Maybe it will be stolen by the original thief, but the puppy won't be there long.



Ditto.


----------



## rashadlc (Apr 8, 2011)

I think any breed that is a watchdog will work. Preferbally small if she doesn't have a yard. Most criminals are worried about noise and prefer it to be quiet. If they hear a dog bark, they will more and likely pass the place up for a quieter place.

One offer told me (Dallas, TX) he never heard of a home burglery where there was a dog there. 

These days, criminals usually check the place out and find out the timing the person leaves for work, come back, etc... 

Just educate your friend on the pros & cons of a larger dog vs getting something that is smaller and will do the job just fine.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

A dog is a good deterent, but to have a dog ONLY for that one reason is dumb. I love dogs for companionship, loyalty, and because I love dogs. The fact the dog is a deterent is just an added bonus. I hate leaving my dogs outside by themselves, when I see my friends dogs outside I feel nothing but sadness for the dogs, because the dogs clearly want to be with them. Tieing a puppy outside is just abuse and stupid.

On my brother's window, which is next to the front door, we have 2 signs. One says German Shepherd Xing, the other says German Shepherds on Guard.

What the officer told the lady is just stupid advice. This is just a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

The number one deterrent to criminals is a dog. They would just rather go to the next house where they don't have to deal with one. It shouldn't matter the type of dog just as long as it makes noise.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

If I tied my girl to a tree out in front the mailman we have now would quit delivering the mail here.

I can't even leave the front door open with a screen door. The mailbox is on the front porch near the door.

The mailman we used to have knew our girls quite well but this new guy won't deliver and the post office says that they can stop delivering if there is a dog present.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

I think it is acceptable for _SOME PEOPLE_ to get one for that reason. Your friend does not sound like such a person...

Of course no matter what your reason, you must be able to provide for that dog/breeds needs. If you can't or won't than you should look for another breed...

...While on this subject I have a thought. For the most part, a truly determined and skilled intruder is not going to be stopped by a dog no matter the breed. On the flip side, one who is not as determined is going to look for the easier safer place to rob. If they hear a big dog, almost any big dog, its likely to make the place quite a bit less appealing, especially if there are other places nearby that don't have dogs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I think that protection/deterrent is a really lousy reason to get a dog. They sell door hangers that you can hang on the inside of your door knob that sound like a loud dog barking when someone touches the door. 

I think protection/deterrent can be a good reason to choose a GSD over some other breeds if you already know you want a dog for companionship and you know you want a big dog and are prepared to deal with shedding, vet bills, etc.


----------



## Matty (May 31, 2011)

Is it possible to gve her some experience with a GSD before hand? Maybe bring a dog over for the day and let her see what it's like. Step out a bunch of tmes to walk the dog and drop a lot of hints saying how much work it is to clean up all the hair and stuff like that. Does she have nice furniture? Tell her the puppy will be chewing on everything and peeing and pooping everywhere. It's all true but just talk about the stuff that makes dog ownership a pain in the butt sometimes.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Emoore said:


> I think protection/deterrent can be a good reason to choose a GSD over some other breeds if you already know you want a dog


I agree. My 'breed of choice' used to be herding dogs but then started liking hounds about 7yrs. ago. But during all that time we've had GSDs and in fact have always had at least one for the past 10yrs. My husband grew up with them and shared his love for the breed with me 10 years ago and it's just continued. We will always have one here. 

We live in an isolated area of the county, I have a very pretty teenage daughter who is often home alone for 2-3hrs. after school while migrant workers swarm the area during growing and picking seasons. They see the bus come let her off. If our car is gone from the drive it doesn't take an Einstein to realize she may be home alone for a while. 

It makes me feel more secure that we have a large black dog here waiting for her when she gets off the bus, rather than a bunch of "weenie dogs". :laugh:
I can't see how this is a bad thing. Plus our GSDs have been rescues, have been altered and well-cared for, the fact they appear intimidating is a huge bonus for us, especially considering that when you dial 911 it's going to be at least 10 minutes for the nearest LEO to arrive.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Matty said:


> Is it possible to gve her some experience with a GSD before hand? Maybe bring a dog over for the day and let her see what it's like. Step out a bunch of tmes to walk the dog and drop a lot of hints saying how much work it is to clean up all the hair and stuff like that. Does she have nice furniture? Tell her the puppy will be chewing on everything and peeing and pooping everywhere. It's all true but just talk about the stuff that makes dog ownership a pain in the butt sometimes.


Or let her foster a puppy from the local shelter, to "practice" before the real event!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

gsdraven said:


> No, it is not acceptable to get a GSD to deter intruders. It is acceptable to get one because you like dogs, want the companionship, can meet the dog's physical and mental needs and have made an educated decision that this is the right breed for you.
> 
> If you need a deterant, get an alarm system and good locks.


I agree with Jamie. The fact that a GSD is also a deterrent to a potential thief is just a side-benefit. I like the fact that I can run with Niko in a secluded area and feel safe from attack, but it's not why I got him.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

My dad told me that he got Cookie instead of an alarm system because they wanted both a dog. She did her job well. I think this is acceptable, so long as the dog is also treated as he should be. My dad made sure she had a good home. I wish he had gotten her more socialization than he did, but he didn't know to do that. I fixed it eventually.
I don't feel as safe now that Cookie is gone, TBH. Treader does show some guarding action and I am trying to get him to bark at knocks at the door and cars driving up, but he doesn't do it every time.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>>> tying to a tree is bad advice.

2>>>> any dog will deter a crime if it barks.

3>>>> the officer has no regards for any breed. another
misinformed person concerning dog welfare.

4>>>> maybe she shouldn't have any animal. i'm lazy
but i take good care of my animals. have a few talks
with her about what it's like to be a good dog owner.



Germanshepherdlova said:


> 1>>>> She responded because she doesn't have a fenced in yard and the officer told her-you live by a park, just tie the dog to your front tree and let all these people know you have a dog here.
> 
> 2>>>> The officer then told her, to make sure that she got a dog that wasn't a joke, such as a german shepherd or a malinios. My friend then calls me telling me she wants to get a puppy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I think it's ok to get a german shepherd for a ppd, or a deterent..... if a person is already a dog person, and are equiped to handle a GSD, have time to handle the dog properly, have resources to invest in the animal. If a person is not a dog person... nope, not a chance in france!

A very complex, monitored alarm system with all the bells and wistles would be much cheeper than a GSD when you factor in all the expenses, dog food, vet visits, meds, training, etc.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My dogs will always be family first, I love them as if I gave birth to them, they are my babies and my life. I would and do protect them from harm but I would be lying if I said I did not get them to be deterrents for robbers. I wanted a big, tough, smart, loyal dog that had the ability to scare off people with it's presence and that's exactly what I got. I do not live in a good neighborhood but everyone knows that I have 2 big dogs (well one is small right now, but the other one is huge) and I dont let them know that the dogs are actually friendly. :laugh:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

A dog is a big commitment. Security system probably cheaper and less time consuming.

But, if you want a GSD, then they can be a crime deterrent. I do bitework in the front yard sometimes just to keep the neighborhood in line. I do believe it may just help. We mostly have drug people in our area. They look for easy marks.

I have a friend who is in her 70s. When meth addicts broke into her garage, her female blasted down the hall and hit the door to the garage in a fury. The lovely folks in the garage scattered. Deterent? Yes.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Samba said:


> I have a friend who is in her 70s. When meth addicts broke into her garage, her female blasted down the hall and hit the door to the garage in a fury. The lovely folks in the garage scattered. Deterent? Yes.


I love these kind of stories, take that crack heads!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Get a GSD and tie it to a tree?

This is one of the dumbest things I have ever heard.


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

Getting a dog as a theft deterrent is OK, if you plan to properly care for the dog. I would never dream of tying mine to a tree for any extended period of time, let alone a puppy. I got mine as a watch dog. Raising him was more work than I thought, but I didn't give up and now he is a great dog overall. He is in daycare during the day and hangs with me at night. It is a lot of work to raise a GSD puppy. You really have to commit.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

My vote would be for a good home security system, if thievery is the worry here. If loss of or injury to human life is the worry, then get a gun. I wouldn't expect nor want Wolfie to put himself in harm's way for my sake. 

As for tying a GSD outside to a tree in the front yard, I have to share our one-time experience at this. DH and I planned to do some gardening and so put Wolfie in a tie-out to hang out with us. Being the helpful being that he is, he decided to till the soil for us when he saw us digging in another spot. But their sense of aesthetics are not quite the same as ours. So, on a lighter note, the OP can ask his friend how she would like coming home to plants uprooted, landscaping undone, grass torn up and huge gaping deep holes dug by a bored GSD. You mentioned that your friend is lazy, so here's another ammo to deter her


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Samba said:


> A dog is a big commitment. Security system probably cheaper and less time consuming.
> 
> But, if you want a GSD, then they can be a crime deterrent. I do bitework in the front yard sometimes just to keep the neighborhood in line. I do believe it may just help. We mostly have drug people in our area. They look for easy marks.
> 
> I have a friend who is in her 70s. When meth addicts broke into her garage, her female blasted down the hall and hit the door to the garage in a fury. The lovely folks in the garage scattered. Deterent? Yes.


Good post - we got our 1st GSD because we'd had a 3am visitor who wandered in right off the freeway. My husband (sleepy no doubt) opened the door to find this drunk guy standing there. It could have been a robber or killer, who knows.
We went to the shelter within the week, and our specifications were "either a GSD or a Doberman Pinscher", and figured we'd adopt whichever dog we found first. We happened to find Hunter, and while he was a neurotic mess most his life, he "deterred" quite a few people, and our love for the breed began.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Why not help her get a fence installed?? I hear a lot of people critisizing her getting a dog and tieing it out but no one has offered to help show her how to get a fence!!!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

ltsgsd said:


> Why not help her get a fence installed?? I hear a lot of people critisizing her getting a dog and tieing it out but no one has offered to help show her how to get a fence!!!


Show her how to get a fence? lol, the same way I got mine, anybody can pick up the phone and call a fence company, they come out and show you what they have and install it for you. I have no clue how to put one up myself. She doesn't have the money for the fence anyhow.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Update: She has an appointment set to have the alarm system installed. She is buying a gun as well. She still wants the dog, but after me and a team that I rallied up spoke against the GSD puppy, even though she isn't fully convinced she is beginning to consider getting a dog that isn't from a breed that requires ongoing training, I think someone has mentioned a mastiff to her. She hasn't made up her mind yet, but she is considering other breeds now. I don't know anything about the mastiff breed. She is convinced though that she needs the gun, alarm system and a dog. I think that the alarm and gun would suffice, but I have said all I can to her.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If I just got robbed, had little kids, yeah, I would want a security system and a dog. I would be a little worried about the gun. I mean, if the gun an ammunitions is available for an emergency, how is it unavailable to the children? Children are pretty resourceful when it comes to getting where they shouldn't. I would mention trigger locks for sure, and if it is loaded and dropped, not sure if the trigger locks will eliminate all the danger.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not familiar with mastiffs but they don't really strike me as a breed that doesn't require ongoing training.... I think any working or guarding type breed is going to always require proper training.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not know that GSDs need chronic ongoing training. The first year, a couple of sets of classes to get a good foundation, and then the dog can make an awesome pet and early warning system and an excellent deterrent. If this person should own any dog, a GSD might be as good as any other. If they should not own a shepherd, they should probably not own any dog. Not all shepherds are high energy, high drive dogs.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

selzer said:


> I do not know that GSDs need chronic ongoing training. The first year, a couple of sets of classes to get a good foundation, and then the dog can make an awesome pet and early warning system and an excellent deterrent. If this person should own any dog, a GSD might be as good as any other. If they should not own a shepherd, they should probably not own any dog. Not all shepherds are high energy, high drive dogs.


 
I agree with you, Selzer.

And as for other breeds, I will bring up one that was mentioned. I currently am caring for a Doberman Pinscher, and have done a LOT of research on the breed (I was actually considering getting one for a while), and have found that although they need that same basic foundation as all dogs do, they are not one that needs constant exercise requirements. The only thing that DP's need are mind stimulation, just as any of the more intelligent or work-oriented dog breeds do, and about an hour or two exercise (which would be fine with two walks or so a day). Mine hasn't been 'trained' since her first year, and she's one of the best dogs in my house (even after being moved from home to home and having two knee breaks). She is a GREAT alert/guard dog (never an attack dog), and makes all people who approach my house think better.

It's just another option for her, if she's looking into 'guard dogs' that will look and sound fierce to protect her family. And if the breeding is good and the dog is worked with as a pup (obedience, socialization, proper introductions and handling, etc) they can be AMAZING family dogs. Most DP love children, and in fact will try to protect them at all costs. They are often referred to as velcro dogs, as well. However, if they aren't given enough attention, they can become sad and whiney - they are a very emotional breed. 

Just putting my 10 cents in.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sue I'm not disagreeing but for a lot of people, just going through one or two rounds of basic puppy class is a LOT of training, lol. I'm trying to think in terms of JQP. Someone that mainly wants a dog for security, doesn't want to train, gets a powerful dog like a mastiff..... could end bad.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> Why not just install a security system? Don't have to feed it, train it, exercise it, or anything. Whereas if a dog is tied out in the front yard, someone could come steal it, or just shoot it, if they're determined enough to break into the house. What good is a guard dog tied up? It can't protect anyone if it can't get away from the tree. :/
> 
> I don't think dogs should be the one protecting anyway. Alerting, yes. Fending off a bad guy? Not so much. I wouldn't want any of my dogs to get shot or stabbed.


Ditto...I agree with you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When is someone going to invent Robo-dog? 

Doesn't Eat. 
Doesn't Poop. 
Doesn't react to other dogs. 
Comes fully trained.
Comes in small, medium, large, toy, and giant. 
Large and Giant will bite and pin intruder.
Bullet Proof.
Rechargeable.
Recorded Alert includes 4GB variety of snarling, panting, barking, growling, etc.
Safe with Children and Pets. 
Automatically informs safety services of the ongoing issue. 
Can herd/manage multiple assailants.

Robodog, its new, its awesome. Coming soon, Robo-K9 -- will not die in a hot car.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

selzer said:


> I do not know that GSDs need chronic ongoing training. The first year, a couple of sets of classes to get a good foundation, and then the dog can make an awesome pet and early warning system and an excellent deterrent. If this person should own any dog, a GSD might be as good as any other. If they should not own a shepherd, they should probably not own any dog. Not all shepherds are high energy, high drive dogs.


I have had such a time training my GSD that I guess I didn't take into account that there are other GSD's out there that aren't high energy and high drive. If she does get one I hope that she ends up with a laid back one then, for her sake.

Robo-dog is awesome, how much would one cost Selzer?

As far as the Dobbie, my sister owns a couple-and one of hers isn't good with children. He isn't allowed near them as a matter of fact. She got him from a rescue and he was rehomed because of his behavior towards his previous owners child.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> As far as the Dobbie, my sister owns a couple-and one of hers isn't good with children. He isn't allowed near them as a matter of fact. *She got him from a rescue* and he was rehomed because of his behavior towards his previous owners child.


That could be part of the problem - my rescue has some problems in areas of certain types of humans, as well, but luckily she is pretty young and learning to overcome them.

EDIT: Oh, I just fully understood the second half of that sentence! Either way, it sounds like he had problems with children because of his previous experiences and/or owner. My Chihuahua used to like children until she was introduced to one that tried to abuse her (an ex's little nephew, long story...) and now she HATES children. It's also not surprising because of her breed, but that's beside the point in her case.

Also, I didn't mean that ALL Dobes are great with kids - there is always an exception (just as there is the exception for some GSD's to be laid back and need a lot less training than most). Just a thought. Either way, I think she needs to do a little more research and not make a decision based soley on emotions.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

In our rescue we never place dogs like this with homes with kids or who plan to have kids.

As an aside, we realized after fostering a couple, that Dobes differ too much from what works well in our pack, and skipped that notion. We'll stick with our GSDs.

GSLova, why not find a puppy, drive it to her home (arm her with a week's supply of piddle pads and a bag of puppy kibble) and see how she likes being a mama to an 8 week old puppy for a few days :-D


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> In our rescue we never place dogs like this with homes with kids or who plan to have kids.
> 
> As an aside, we realized after fostering a couple, that Dobes differ too much from what works well in our pack, and skipped that notion. We'll stick with our GSDs.
> 
> GSLova, why not find a puppy, drive it to her home (arm her with a week's supply of piddle pads and a bag of puppy kibble) and see how she likes being a mama to an 8 week old puppy for a few days :-D


That is exactly what the rescue did, placed the dog with my sister who doesn't have children, nor plans to.

I don't want to find her a puppy and drive it to her because when she no longer wants it, I will have to keep it. I don't want another dog, cat or kid right now.lol


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> As an aside, we realized after fostering a couple, that Dobes differ too much from what works well in our pack, and skipped that notion. We'll stick with our GSDs.


My thoughts exactly. I mean, she's a SWEET dog, and very protective of me and the house (not outside of the house, though - she's reserved, but not skiddish or aggressive in the least), and I've met three other Dobes as well that were very sweet and fun. But yes, DEFINITELY a different breed.

As much as I enjoy caring for her and having her around, I will be glad when her daddy can take her back and I can have the dynamics of my pack not so wampijawed.

But anyway.....I suggest....Selzer's Robo K9


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

So my friend ended up getting a really cute pit bull puppy. The puppy is 5 months old-here is the problem. She has locked the dog up in the house and only takes him out to do his thing and straight back in. She told me that she does not want him to be socialized at all because she is training him to dislike strangers in hope that he will attack anybody who enters her home. She is also trying her best to keep him a secret from as many people as possible. Won't she create a monster by not socializing him?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> So my friend ended up getting a really cute pit bull puppy. The puppy is 5 months old-here is the problem. She has locked the dog up in the house and only takes him out to do his thing and straight back in. She told me that she does not want him to be socialized at all because she is training him to dislike strangers in hope that he will attack anybody who enters her home. She is also trying her best to keep him a secret from as many people as possible. Won't she create a monster by not socializing him?


Your friend has a lot to learn and she will learn it the hard way if she won't educate herself.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Ah, and now we know why BSL is taking over all over America


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Your friend has a lot to learn and she will learn it the hard way if she won't educate herself.


I know, its just too bad that someone could end up getting hurt. Hopefully it will be an intruder and not an innocent person.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

You need to show your friend some PP dog sites, and show her the HUGE cost it is to get an effective protection dog. Then try to convince her that she needs to spend more if she wants protection out of the dog she already has. This spending could be on training or whatever.

It seems she has a great respect (almost blind) for authority. You should introduce her to some local trainers, who WILL tell her that her methods are wrong.


----------



## PatternDayTrader (Dec 1, 2011)

Buy a sign that says beware of dog and put it in the front window.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

marshies said:


> You need to show your friend some PP dog sites, and show her the HUGE cost it is to get an effective protection dog. Then try to convince her that she needs to spend more if she wants protection out of the dog she already has. This spending could be on training or whatever.
> 
> It seems she has a great respect (almost blind) for authority. You should introduce her to some local trainers, who WILL tell her that her methods are wrong.


She won't listen-she has a new boyfriend and she thinks he knows it all, and is following all his advice and his advice is dumb. I hope that the pit bull doesn't get put down later in life for attacking someone because of not being socialized. This is awful for me to say but I am so glad that she isn't do this to a GSD. I have a soft spot in my heart for my favorite breed.:wub:


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> So my friend ended up getting a really cute pit bull puppy. The puppy is 5 months old-here is the problem. She has locked the dog up in the house and only takes him out to do his thing and straight back in. She told me that she does not want him to be socialized at all because she is training him to dislike strangers in hope that he will attack anybody who enters her home. She is also trying her best to keep him a secret from as many people as possible. Won't she create a monster by not socializing him?


Wow, that's scary. Does she not want any friends? Because they'll never be able to go to her house either. What's the point of getting a dog to keep thieves away if the amount she'll get sued for if her dog bites someone will be astronomically higher than anything they could steal?


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> Wow, that's scary. Does she not want any friends? Because they'll never be able to go to her house either. What's the point of getting a dog to keep thieves away if the amount she'll get sued for if her dog bites someone will be astronomically higher than anything they could steal?


She thinks that one of her male friends stole her stuff. She no longer allows friends over. She did let me meet the pit the first week she brought him home-he was so sweet! I was very lucky to get to meet the dog because besides me only her boyfriend is allowed around him.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

does she want the dog to bite the mailman? The FedEx delivery guy? The girl scouts stopping to sell cookies? 
The most important training of a good protection/watch dog is socialization. The more people the dog meets, the better able to judge a friendly harmless stranger vs someone sneaking around. 
That is what makes the dog able to know the friend who is just visiting vs the creepy friend coming in when you are gone. 
Did you say that she has kids? I don't remember, but the "method" she is using is a recipe for disaster when their friends come to visit.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Dainerra said:


> does she want the dog to bite the mailman? The FedEx delivery guy? The girl scouts stopping to sell cookies?
> The most important training of a good protection/watch dog is socialization. The more people the dog meets, the better able to judge a friendly harmless stranger vs someone sneaking around.
> That is what makes the dog able to know the friend who is just visiting vs the creepy friend coming in when you are gone.
> Did you say that she has kids? I don't remember, but the "method" she is using is a recipe for disaster when their friends come to visit.


I agree. If the dog never meets people and is taught that they are all bad there is no good end for that picture. A dog should be able to meet people so that he is able to have sound judgement. sigh. Yes, she has kids.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Proof that some people should not own dogs...


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Your friend is an idiot. She is creating a huge liability for herself and putting innocent people at risk, her dog at risk and as an added bonus given EVEN more reason for those that are in favor of BSL more reason why it should exist. Tell your friend "congratulations" she and her nitwit BF have just become part of the problem.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

The fact that she has children is incredibly frightening. I think she needs to see a therapist if her fear of intruders is so great that she would put her entire family and the public at risk.

Why doesn't she get an alarm system instead? Or a dog that's actually trained in protection and not something that's going to bite everything that comes through the door?


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree she should see a threapist about the burglary. It sounds like she is handling it poorly...understandable, but a bit excessive. 

The way she is thinking about this dog could make it more dangerous than the burglar! Getting a GSD from a ??? breeder and tyign it up...recipe for a bite statistic right there.

Make sure she understands that the alarm system is the best option. She should get a fence--they are not rocket science to install. There is home depot, libraries, interenet (I would stick with books, lol) and it wouldn't be too expensive with a DIY approach.

A mastiff may be a little better--gentle giants, but still scary as all ****. Why not go with an adult rescue dog? A puppy will take AT LEAST a year or two to get protective.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> The fact that she has children is incredibly frightening. I think she needs to see a therapist if her fear of intruders is so great that she would put her entire family and the public at risk.
> 
> Why doesn't she get an alarm system instead? Or a dog that's actually trained in protection and not something that's going to bite everything that comes through the door?


She has an alarm system as well. I agree with the therapist idea, she never used to be like this before the break-in.



TankGrrl66 said:


> I agree she should see a threapist about the burglary. It sounds like she is handling it poorly...understandable, but a bit excessive.
> 
> The way she is thinking about this dog could make it more dangerous than the burglar! Getting a GSD from a ??? breeder and tyign it up...recipe for a bite statistic right there.
> 
> ...


I don't think she can wants to pay for a fence because her home is a rental and who knows how long she will live there, she moves a lot. She already bought a puppy-a pit bull She has had him for about a months and a half now.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

TankGrrl66 said:


> I agree she should see a threapist about the burglary. It sounds like she is handling it poorly...understandable, but a bit excessive.
> 
> The way she is thinking about this dog could make it more dangerous than the burglar! Getting a GSD from a ??? breeder and tyign it up...recipe for a bite statistic right there.
> 
> ...


That part about the mastiff made me laugh We have a 8 month old Mastiff/GSD mix....and I think people think he looks scarier than our full grown GSD, who is no chump. So I would agree, they must look scary. On the other hand I told my husband the other day while K is aloof and watchful of people I am positive Sherm (mastiff) would let someone hurt me as long as they promised him a belly rub after words:blush:

I would agree on the OP as far as therapy. Even a slight variation of Post traumatic can be difficult to tread through without help. As for her already getting a pit-bull, nothing against the dog ( I personally like them quite a lot) but it doesn't sound like he will have the best chance at becoming a well rounded family dog. I hope for the best.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

What a racist cop.


----------

